# Reheated jerky????



## sauce1 (Jun 25, 2017)

I dehydrated snack sticks for 3 hours, pulled them thinking they were good and would firm up. I left them on paper towels in fridge overnight. They are still too soft in texture. Can I safely dehydrate them again? Ingredients are ground beef, teriyaki sauce and cure#1. 
Thanks for any info......
Sauce


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2017)

This is a new method for insuring "safe to eat" jerky.... 

“The third, and perhaps most important step, is to follow the drying process with a quick oven-heating treatment,” says Ingham. To do this, place dried strips on a cookie sheet in an oven that has been preheated to 275 degrees Fahrenheit. Heat the strips for ten minutes. Remove from the oven, cool and package. Ingham notes that this is a surprisingly easy step and the most effective way to ensure safety.

http://fyi.uwex.edu/news/2010/11/18/new-tips-for-safely-preparing-jerky-at-home/


----------



## mark532011 (Jun 27, 2017)

that's interesting. They recommend only 145 degrees and at least 6 hours, using the last oven step to do the germ-killing part I guess.

Sauce1 - I can't think of a reason why you cannot re-dehydrate. The only issue you might have is if they were insufficiently cooked, bacteria might be growing in them already. I would try the oven method after you get them where you want them, just to be sure!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 27, 2017)

Sauce1 said:


> I dehydrated snack sticks for 3 hours, pulled them thinking they were good and would firm up. I left them on paper towels in fridge overnight. They are still too soft in texture. Can I safely dehydrate them again? Ingredients are ground beef, teriyaki sauce and cure#1.
> Thanks for any info......
> Sauce


Are you using the slim jim clone 2 recipe? If so you need to use the highest setting on your dehydrator 4.5 to 5 hours. To do them again you may fat-out the sticks


----------



## sauce1 (Jun 27, 2017)

FYI, I put em back on the next day for an hour and a half at the 160 setting on the dehydrator, and they came out great. We've been eating them for 2 days now, so far so good. Thanks for the input. 

Sauce


----------



## sauce1 (Jun 27, 2017)

nepas said:


> Are you using the slim jim clone 2 recipe? If so you need to use the highest setting on your dehydrator 4.5 to 5 hours. To do them again you may fat-out the sticks


I did not use the recipe you referenced, just winged it it the proper amount of cure, Very Very teriyaki sauce, smoked paprika, cayenne and honey. 
Would you recommend the clone 2 recipe you mentioned?

Sauce


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 27, 2017)

Sauce1 said:


> I did not use the recipe you referenced, just winged it it the proper amount of cure, Very Very teriyaki sauce, smoked paprika, cayenne and honey.
> Would you recommend the clone 2 recipe you mentioned?
> 
> Sauce


Good that everything worked well for you.

The V V Teriyaki marinade is good stuff.

The clone 2 recipe is a non cased recipe. i have done collagen sticks in the dehy with great results.


----------



## sauce1 (Jun 27, 2017)

nepas said:


> Good that everything worked well for you.
> The V V Teriyaki marinade is good stuff.
> 
> The clone 2 recipe is a non cased recipe. i have done collagen sticks in the dehy with great results.


Does it require longer times in the dehydrator with a casing?

Does a recipe with a citrus ingredient (i.e. VV Island Teriyaki which has pineapple) reduce the marinating time?

What is the minimum cure time for cure #1 with ground meat?

Can ground turkey, pork and chicken be done the same as beef in the dehydrator?

I'd like to smoke the snack sticks while on the dehydrator trays at a low temp with an Amazen smoke tube I have. Best done before or after dehydrating?

Really picking your brain now!

Thanks for all the info,
Sauce


----------

